# Blem Batteries



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I found NEW Interstate Group 31 DC for $45 a piece. They are blems of batteries that cost $109.

Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 02:20 PM~7485132
> *I found NEW Interstate Group 31 DC for $45 a piece.  They are blems of batteries that cost $109.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these?
> *


 :0 :0 got any pics??????


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

econo power?
i use them interstate blems havent had a problem wit them yet but im also not a hopper


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 03:20 PM~7485132
> *I found NEW Interstate Group 31 DC for $45 a piece.  They are blems of batteries that cost $109.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these?
> *


no to bad of a price.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 15 2007, 04:50 PM~7485306
> *no to bad of a price.
> *



$45 each? What should I pay?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

never used them but not bad in price they usually run between 25 -40 here


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 15 2007, 04:12 PM~7485437
> *never  used  them    but  not  bad  in price  they usually  run  between  25 -40 here
> *


x2.about that.25-45


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

from my experience i wouldnt use them for a hopper but for a mild setup thier all good,up here thier 25 bux a pop last time i picked up some,thier was a single pump g body up here last year 10 batts he had big port on the front pump all the good fittings,check,adex ect but he was using those interstate blems and that was killin it he was breaking 30 on a good day from what i seen,go with new batts they might cost more but if your tryin to get every inch out of your setup you have to use the best components you have available to you or it can hurt the performance of your system,just my .02


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 05:14 PM~7485461
> *from my experience i wouldnt use them for a hopper but for a mild setup thier all good,up here thier 25 bux a pop last time i picked up some,thier was a single pump g body up here last year 10 batts he had big port on the front pump all the good fittings,check,adex ect but he was using those interstate blems and that was killin it he was breaking 30 on a good day from what i seen,go with new batts they might cost more but if your tryin to get every inch out of your setup you have to use the best components you have available to you or it can hurt the performance of your system,just my .02
> *



What makes them "blems"?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have ten of those and hop they work just fine. i had no problems yet! :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i use them. no problems here.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 03:21 PM~7485511
> *What makes them "blems"?
> *


thier batterys that people have brought back for whatever reason ususally under warranty or sometimes for cosmetic reasons the guy here told me that people will use thier batterys and then right before thier warranty is up they will kill the batts then bring them in and get new ones,so basically thier used batterys returned or batterys with cosmetic issues


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

No I work for exide and they are batts that are defective such as the case may be a hair smaller or larger or usally the post have dent or whatever . They are in no way used they are brand new with a lower warrantie at lesser cost, :biggrin: I can get the everstart 29,s blems for 15 a piece if you load test them usally there right at a 1000 ca, .


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

at the interstate warehouse here they sell returned batts as blems aswell,next time im out that way i can take some pics of the pallets full of them they have and ill tell you thier not no new batterys unless they have been tested 100s of times and have dirt and oils and all sorts of shit over them


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey not starting a argument or saying Interstate don't do that, but I am saying at Exide we don't and never would I mean in my opinion you might as well run used tires but that's just me.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Exide here told us that the blems,,are just cosmetic issues,,they arent used,,,they are just like the ones sold in stores,,only they dont have stickers on them,,,,,and normally run like 35 bucks,and u gotta pay a 5.00 batt. fee if u dont have any to exchange for the core or whatever..........Interstate here does the same thing,,with the Workoholics,,,,they sell them,,but they dont have stickers on them,,,but,,i think that they are re-furbished


----------



## lovedaswitch (Apr 15, 2006)

That is exactly right with Exide , then I get a 50% blem discount, plus my homie runs the blem store I get them real cheap.


----------



## scr8pin (Jun 30, 2006)

I picked up some blems at the interstate store in jeffersonville IN they was 28 a peice. They work fine they even come with a warranty.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scr8pin_@Mar 15 2007, 04:49 PM~7486107
> *I picked up some blems at the interstate store in jeffersonville IN they was 28 a peice.  They work fine they even come with a warranty.
> *


 :0 :0 damn that shit's gangsta as hell :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lovedaswitch_@Mar 15 2007, 04:18 PM~7485907
> *Hey not starting a argument or saying Interstate don't do that, but I am saying at Exide we don't and never would I mean in my opinion you might as well run used tires but that's just me.
> *


me either every company is different


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 03:20 PM~7485132
> *I found NEW Interstate Group 31 DC for $45 a piece.  They are blems of batteries that cost $109.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these?
> *


well worth it. just build a cover for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

$34.95 ea.
$9 core
1 year waranty


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I would not buy blem Interstate. As stated they group all thier blems and old/used batteries together under the same name and I've had problems with them because of this. Ask about the PowerVolt line. They are made and sold by Interstate and are the same as the goup 31 Workoholics but they are made in Mexico so they aren't sold under the Interstate logo. I bought 12 last spring for $75 ( brand new) a piece and they are 1250ca at 70 degrees. 
It's a good investment considering how many problems one bad battery can cause.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I have blems in my Lincoln. They were only $100 for all 4. They work just fine.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Never had any luck with Blems...alway seem to be more wrong than just the stickers missing....i've learned the hard way that you gotta spend to win. Used to buy them by the pallet and would be lucky to a good get set (6,8,10, or 14) to the customer or in my own trunk. Tried Interstate, Exide, Trojan and some cheap ass 31's couldnt even tellya what they were. Half the time they didn't even have much of a charge on the when I pulled them off te pallet.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

blems are good only if u aint got the funds for new ones not a good idea if u got crome or gold battery terminals mine started leaking acid after a while just my 2 cents


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i found a place around here $25-30 for blem i am buysin 20 batts next week lol


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 15 2007, 07:56 PM~7486763
> *Never had any luck with Blems...alway seem to be more wrong than just the stickers missing....i've learned the hard way that you gotta spend to win. Used to buy them by the pallet and would be lucky to a good get set (6,8,10, or 14) to the customer or in my own trunk. Tried Interstate, Exide, Trojan and some cheap ass 31's couldnt even tellya what they were. Half the time they didn't even have much of a charge on the when I pulled them off te pallet.
> *


Deka???


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 15 2007, 06:51 PM~7486120
> *:0  :0  damn that shit's gangsta as hell :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Same price here


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I will never buy blems I dont care what anybody says, to me good batterys are the heart to the hydraulics so why by some shit to power it. No offense to blem lovers.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Let me know if you want to pick some up. I can get the Workaholics for $32 a piece. They are new but, they are the ones that didn't sell within the certain time frame. Be cautious when buying blems because some places do try to sell used batteries as blems. Blems are batteries that are new but, has some sort of "defect" in the cosmetics of it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 15 2007, 06:27 PM~7485966
> *Exide here told us that the blems,,are just cosmetic issues,,they arent used,,,they are just like the ones sold in stores,,only they dont have stickers on them,,,,,and normally run like 35 bucks,and u gotta pay a 5.00 batt. fee if u dont have any to exchange for the core or whatever..........Interstate here does the same thing,,with the Workoholics,,,,they sell them,,but they dont have stickers on them,,,but,,i think that they are re-furbished
> *




I got up with a interstate rep. and he said they are sellin for 40 bucks a piece, I am going to make a trip to milton FL soon to get some.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2007, 10:23 PM~7487471
> *I will never buy blems I dont care what anybody says, to me good batterys are the heart to the hydraulics so why by some shit to power it. No offense to blem lovers. *




We are money lovers dogg and I don't want to give it up unless I am getting the best price!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn blem's aint bad!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Go to a local truck spot and see if they'll cut you a deal on a quantity. I got 6 batteries for $60 each, cash money, all brand new.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 16 2007, 12:07 PM~7491388
> *Go to a local truck spot and see if they'll cut you a deal on a quantity.  I got 6 batteries for $60 each, cash money, all brand new.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im glad this topic came up..i was just considering getting new or blem batts for my caddy....im probly better off getting new from the sounds of things...considering interstate is the only local place that sells blems


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2007, 01:07 PM~7491774
> *im glad this topic came up..i was just considering getting new or blem batts for my caddy....im probly better off getting new from the sounds of things...considering interstate is the only local place that sells blems
> *


 :0 :0 :0 really? Fuck it get the blems, shit if your not hoppin then it doesnt matter right


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I went and looked at the Interstate Blems. They looked like shit USED GREASY and I was like HELL NO. I got these Dekas for $900 for 12. 2 year replacement warranty, they are BRAND NEW SHITS!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 01:47 PM~7491958
> *I went and looked at the Interstate Blems. They looked like shit USED GREASY and I was like HELL NO.  I got these Dekas for $900 for 12. 2 year replacement warranty, they are BRAND NEW SHITS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: only 665 cca's??? :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 16 2007, 03:52 PM~7491983
> *:uh:  :uh:  only 665 cca's??? :uh:
> *



They tested 900-950.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 01:59 PM~7492033
> *They tested 900-950.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 16 2007, 04:19 PM~7492131
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



What you got pimpin? Your ass is owned by the US goverment. Go on somewhere, I ain't got shit to prove to you, soldier.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 02:35 PM~7492234
> *What you got pimpin? Your ass is owned by the US goverment. Go on somewhere, I ain't got shit to prove to you, soldier.
> 
> That drug you were telling me about is the generic of Ultram which is far from morphine.  You got more shit than a sewage plant.....:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHY YOU GETTING ALL BENT OUTTA SHAPE HOMIE. THOUGHT WE WAS COOL BUT I GUESS NOT. SEE HOW CATS TURN THERE BACKS ON YOU SO QUICK :uh: :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

AND SORRY TO BUST YOUR CHOPS HOMIE. BUT I GET THE GOOD SHIT BRO :0 :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 16 2007, 04:48 PM~7492314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHY YOU GETTING ALL BENT OUTTA SHAPE HOMIE. THOUGHT WE WAS COOL BUT I GUESS NOT. SEE HOW CATS TURN THERE BACKS ON YOU SO QUICK :uh:  :uh:
> *



Nah, I was trying to be cool with you but you always posting straight lies. :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 02:53 PM~7492344
> *Nah, I was trying to be cool with you but you always posting straight lies. :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHERE THE FUCK YOU GET LIES FROM HOMIE. I DONT NEED TO LIE FOR SHIT FOOL :uh: :uh: :uh: IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, KNOW I KNOW WHO'S COOL AND WHO'S NOT :uh: :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 16 2007, 04:49 PM~7492317
> *AND SORRY TO BUST YOUR CHOPS HOMIE. BUT I GET THE GOOD SHIT BRO :0  :0
> *



**Edited to remove cruelty**
Every posts you make is on some bullshit. Ask anyone there LIL member. You got clowned by your own club and whined to me about it via PM as if I gave a fuck.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 02:54 PM~7492347
> *Sorry your gonna end up dead in Iraq behind a fake war....:wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: SORRY HOMIE, BUT IM NOT A FOOT SOLDIER. I PUSH A BUTTON AND SHIT GOES BOOM   WRONG BRANCH HOMEBOY


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 04:54 PM~7492347
> *
> Every posts you make is on some bullshit. Ask anyone there LIL member. You got clowned by your own club and whined to me about it via PM as if I gave a fuck.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I'm off this. Everyone here at LIL know your a talker. Enough.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 02:57 PM~7492360
> *I'm off this.  Everyone here at LIL know your a talker. Enough.
> *


 :uh: :uh: YEAH SURE THING BUDDY :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 16 2007, 02:54 PM~7492347
> *Sorry your gonna end up dead in Iraq behind a fake war....:wave:
> 
> Every posts you make is on some bullshit. Ask anyone there LIL member. You got clowned by your own club and whined to me about it via PM as if I gave a fuck.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: SURE BRO. WHATEVER YOU SAY :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 16 2007, 02:07 PM~7491774
> *im glad this topic came up..i was just considering getting new or blem batts for my caddy....im probly better off getting new from the sounds of things...considering interstate is the only local place that sells blems
> *


Do yourself a favor and get new, not to be mean but dont be cheap, spend a couple more bucks and know your shit is good.  I dont care if your shit is a hopper or not it just makes it more reliable.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 15 2007, 05:29 PM~7485577
> *i use them. no problems here.
> *


you know we got the hook-up on them blems!..shit I charged them up about 4months ago..I tested em the other day..they still have a full charge...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

yea were lucky to have the best battery place right here local!


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys should take a look at this! It is a chart that give the % of batteries that actually meet the Stated CCA. I don't know how accurate it is b/c it came off of the Interstate web site.
http://www.interstatebatteries.com/www_200...cts/ratings.asp


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone knows where to get BLEMS group 31 centinels in southern cali
/


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

where in socal??????????????????can i get blems centennial. interstate,,etc............


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

the last 7 years i have only run econo powerson hoppers dancers or any other application..it really depends on the dealership..i run them in all my personal cars and and..out of the 120 batteries i have sold since i been here we had one issue,,they last around a year in a hopper if u do the proper charge rate..i dont run bullshit cenntenial and i have yet to be impressed with the ac delco ..the deka are good but way over rpriced and want last that long...if u beat them...


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

ive had my centennials for over 3 years running strong. I just want to know where i can get some cheap batts or blems nearby>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I


> *went and looked at the Interstate Blems. They looked like shit USED GREASY and I was like HELL NO. I got these Dekas for $900 for 12. 2 year replacement warranty, they are BRAND NEW SHITS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got the wrong dekas take those back


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 15 2007, 05:05 PM~7485398
> *$45 each? What should I pay?
> *



I paid 25 a piece for some blems from Interstate, they are working fine too.


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Mar 15 2007, 04:29 PM~7485577
> *i use them. no problems here.
> *


x2


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

anyone know where to get them in socal or la area??????????????????? stop being tight hook a homie up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jan 22 2008, 12:36 PM~9756283
> *anyone know where to get them in socal or la area??????????????????? stop being tight hook a homie up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *



bust open your local yellow pages and look up batterys

start calling the big companys and ask for the refurb group 31's you shouldnt be paying more then $25-30 a battery.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i don't fucks wit it...


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I got gells.. :biggrin: 1200-1600 cca


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

found some for $30 the interstate 31-mhd's. but they have a $65 core charge. anyone got any cores,,,,?


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jan 22 2008, 03:51 PM~9756819
> *found some for $30 the interstate 31-mhd's. but they have a $65 core charge. anyone got any cores,,,,?
> *


shit $65 core . i pay $12 from interstate you need to talk to someone else overthere


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

i thought so, also what is the warranty on blems from interstate. anyone???


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

I USE BLEMS FROM INTERSTATE AT 35 BUCKS A POP THEY HAVE GIVEN ME NO PPROBLEMS AND THEY COME WITH A 3 MONTH WARRANTY ,,,,,BUT YOU CAN'T PAINT THEM IF YOU DO IT VOIDS THE WARRANTY .


----------

